# Is it easier



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

to walleye fish with a trolling motor, drift sock or nothing at all.

If you pick trolling motor what is better bow or transom mount?


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok is it worth getting a trolling motor for walleye fishing in a 16.5ft boat?


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

AC ESS,
I would say it would depend on the size of your engine and what bodies of water you wanted to fish.

ron


----------



## starcraft67 (Jul 4, 2004)

I have a transom mount trolling motor and a drift sock. I'd have a bow mount,but I have a boat with a closed bow.
Anyways, I use both depending conditions.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I use all the above. Makes for 4 motors on a 20ft. The back elect Ill use to back troll.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a 50 hp Merc. Bow is open and I have a drift sock. 
I will be fishing around the lake shores, rivers and sandusky bay. If you guys had to pic a bow trolling motor or a transom which would you pick and why?
Sorry for all the question I am just trying to figure out what would be best and I have never owned a trolling motor


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Definitely a time and place for both. Depends on fishing technique being used. If I could only have one I'd go with a foot controled bow mount, cable steering not a power drive. Keeps both hands free for fishing, vertical jigging two different rods and baits at the same time,fighting a fish, eating and drinking and still maintaining boat control. But why settle for just a bow mount if you have enough room on your transom for a transom mount tiller steering, get one of those also. They are relatively cheap.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

i have a 16.5 ft with a bow mount, i wish it was a long shaft due to when erie get's to rollin' prop come's outta the water. i've wished more than once that i had a drift sock. i do alot of night trollin' with it and personally feel that the "stealth" aspect of it get's me more fish than if i was using the gas motor. just my 2ct's JON


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

multi species angler said:


> But why settle for just a bow mount if you have enough room on your transom for a transom mount tiller steering, get one of those also. They are relatively cheap.


 I do not have the money for both  lol

I would like to get a 50lbs thrust but walmart has 45lbs thrust with bowmount and foot controls for a great price. about 100$ cheaper and the 50 lbs is a lot more. I just cant afford the 50lbs will the 5# be a big differance?


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Is the boat a flat bottom or v bottom? My choice would be a bow mount. You could look for a like new used one. I have a 16' 2" flat bottom with a 46 lb thrust bow mount and it does a decent job.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Mod-V I will be fishing alot by the lake shores, river mouth and the sandusky Bay


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Think its more about saftey. Wouldnt want to use a trans mount on Erie on certain conditions. Last guy I seen do this ended up in the lake. Those rollers are unpredictable. Wouldnt think 5# is going to make or break ya but if its only a 12v take 2 batt. Thats 3 with cranking batt. Prob better off with a bow up there though I troll with both. Just use the trans mount instead of the sock. Ill only back-troll in-land. Hope it helps. Bob


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

AC_ESS said:


> I have a 50 hp Merc. Bow is open and I have a drift sock.
> I will be fishing around the lake shores, rivers and sandusky bay. If you guys had to pic a bow trolling motor or a transom which would you pick and why?
> Sorry for all the question I am just trying to figure out what would be best and I have never owned a trolling motor


Ac ESS,
I had a 50 Merc on my Triton and was able to get down to .5 mph with mine trolling. That was a GPS speed not speedometer. Don't know how much slower you want to go. Sometimes it is better to try something before going out and buy something that you might not really need. If nothing else, buy yourself another sock and put one on each side and run your Merc to really slow you down if that is what you need to do. Cheaper than a bow mounted trolling motor.
My 2 cents.
Ron


----------

